# Lost my 2nd momma



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't really know where to put this, so I'm hoping here is ok.

My best friend and I have know each other since we were infants. Our grandmother's were also friends. I have called her mom my 2nd mom for a long time and she called me her adopted daughter. I am even listed as her daughter on medical forms.

My friend has no siblings, no father and her grandparents have passed. Momma Kay has been sick for the last 10 years but had gotten worse and worse within the last 4 years. My friend hasnt been able to work for months. November they had to amputate her right leg just below the knee. This was due to infection and diabetes. She also has had other health problems. She was high risk for surgery. She had been healing well until a couple weeks ago.

Her other leg swelled up and looked odd, so she was rushed to the hospital. They then sent her to another state 3 hours away. She had to have that leg amputated even higher. And they had her on breathing tubes and it messed up her throat. She was doing better though and March 19th was her 65th birthday. My friend spent the day with her and then had to come back home. Yesterday momma Kay was transferred to a Skilled Nursing home for therapy.

At 1 am this morning my friend called me while I was at work and was hysterical. Momma Kay passed away. They said she aspirated and coded and they couldn't bring her back. My friend is devastated. There are no funeral plans, no insurance and they were living on Momma Kays disability check. Luckily the house is paid for, but still no income.

Today has been an emotional Rollercoaster. We have cried and laughed. We have remembered and prayed. We have started funeral plans. And are trying to raise money to pay for the cremation and stuff.

We could really use some prayers. She was a smart, witty and high spirited soul. She was loved by many and will be missed. My friend is sad but relieved that her mom isn't suffering any more. I'm just heartbroken for my friend, who has nobody but me.

This is Momma Kay back before she got so bad.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry..:tear: :hug:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. She was so young...! It sounds like she was a very dear and loving lady. She has the look of kindness about her. I'm thankful your friend has you to walk with her through this valley. I will be praying for you both. Hugs!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. You are in my prayers.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of this special lady. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you all. She will definitely be missed.


----------



## MCEatMO (Jan 17, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. You and your friend will be in my prayers. We lost my mother in-law this last Feb. It is tough and I wish it got better but what I hold on to is the memories and to know our loved ones are now not suffering and in heaven with our heavenly father and some day we will be there with them. Lots of hugs for you and your friend and you are in my prayers.
Melissa in MO


----------

